# Onyx is 6!



## onyx'girl

Happy Birthday to Onyx...who made me learn so much about training, behavior management, nutrition and health. How this one dog could teach me so much, I am grateful for her in my life! :wub:


----------



## Nigel

Happy Birthday Onyx!


----------



## Caledon

beautiful girl!


----------



## Kyleigh

Happy b-day beautiful girl!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Happy Birthday Onyx!!

She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Vinnie

:birthday: to Onyx!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Happy birthday to Onyx! What a beautiful girl she is!

I just love those bi-colors!


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday Onyx!! She looks like such a happy girl!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Hey beautiful, happy birthday, and wishing for you many many more. :birthday:


----------



## Jag

Happy B-day Onyx! What a GORGEOUS girl!! :wub:


----------



## msvette2u

Happy Birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## mycobraracr

Happy birthday Onyx!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Happy birthday, Onyx!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Birthday Onyx . You are a very pretty girl. Have fun on your day. Love all the pics but the one w/ the fall harvest is great.


----------



## onyx'girl

Thank you everyone for the nice wishes and comments! 
Onyx got a chuck-it squirrel for her birthday, which she ignored for an old cracked cuz. Kacie and Karlo are having a blast with the squirrel


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

What a coincidence, Jazz got one of those Chuck-it flying squirrels for her birthday too! She loves it, but quickly decided it was just as much fun to tear it to shreds as it was to chase it. So unfortunately, it has had to go on a shelf she can't reach, only brought out for short bouts of fetch, then back on the shelf as soon as she focuses more on destroying rather than fetching it


----------



## Loneforce

:birthday: Onyx!! and many more


----------



## Shade

Happy birthday Onyx!!


----------



## jhoop371

Beautiful girl! Gorgeous shiny coat she has!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy birthday Onyx! I don't remember seeing a puppy picture of her before. :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!! Hope you get more Cuz's to play with!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## RocketDog

That puppy pic is so cute!!

Happy Birthday Onyx! Rocket sends a kiss, heh.


----------

